# looking for a new 2500/3000 size inshore spinning reel for the flats/marsh $300 budget



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd go with the Vanford 3000


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Stradic or Vanford (which is the new model that replaced the Stradic CI4 I think)


----------



## Stxguide (Feb 14, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> Stradic or Vanford (which is the new model that replaced the Stradic CI4 I think)


yes the Vanford is the replacement of the CI4 to my understanding


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a Vanford on an Edge rod 7' ML for casting small lures at trout. By far my favorite spinning set up and ridiculously light. Pretty much the only inshore spinning rod I use in Texas now.

The regular Stradic is going to be a little more durable than the Vanford and feel about 5 times more refined than the older Penn Battles.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have several Shimano "freshwater reels" like Sustain, Stradic FG, FJ, Ci4+, Vanford that I've been using for 7 years without issue. Just clean them and you'll be fine. All the reels that are supposed to be "saltwater" rated with sealed drags, sealed bodies, etc are either too heavy, too big, or too expensive, or all 3. An exception is a a Cabo PTSE 40 but it's not as light and refined as a Vanford by any means

If you go with something like a Daiwa Ballisitc, just know Daiwa is larger than a Shimano of the same number. A Daiwa 3000 is more like a Shimano 4000. I've had a Ballistc 2500 that I loved until I didn't 

Bottom line.. go with a Vanford. If you are really worried about a $200 reel in saltwater, buy a $90 Daiwa BG but it will weigh a few ounces more than the Vanford.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diawa BG................


----------



## Stxguide (Feb 14, 2021)

have any of you guys made any upgrades to the Vanford? replacing bushings with bearings or the handle for example? 



 this guy adds 6 bearings by replacing the bushings, curious if it's even worth it at $8 a bearing or assuming it is perfectly fine without them out of the box...


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Another vote for the Stradic! I love my FK. Also found a quantum smoke inshore for cheap that is a great reel for the money. Haven't used much though so can't speak to durability.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have been using Shimano spinning reels for years in the salt for personal use and for charters. They are good to go out of the box and like others have already mentioned, just rinse thoroughly afterwards. A drop of oil now and then and clean/grease the drag washers and you're good to go.

This is what I have currently on my everyday rods and they are super sweet. You can also buy cheaper from sellers in Japan.









Shimano 18 Exsence CI4+ C3000M NEW 4969363038814 | eBay


Shibas dedicated machine shining in the field. The long-awaited NEW CI 4 + model appeared in the Exsence series! Rapid fire drag which can expand the communication with Big Striped Bass dominantly.



www.ebay.com


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Hard to beat bang for your buck with the Daiwa BG


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Following have 3 (1x 1000, 2x 3000)sustain fg reels that ive had since they were released. Hard to find a decent 1000 size reel these days. They are still running though but 10 years old and they show it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

adist said:


> Hard to beat bang for your buck with the Daiwa BG


That's all I use now and cant find anything I don't like about them besides the larger than average sizing scheme. Hard to beat that reel for the $.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I had a Diawa 3000 with the mag seal. I forget the model but it was the equivalent price is the Stratic. I loved the reel but it really corroded compared to the Shimanos that I have that are much older and cleaned the same way. Both were rinsed off with the house after fishing. 

I have not fished the BG but hear his things about them from people I trust.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I used to be a "Shimano Guy" and still have several but this reel has given me zero bearing problems and has been used hundreds of times. They are just sealed better. Clash™ II Spinning


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> Bottom line.. go with a Vanford. If you are really worried about a $200 reel in saltwater, buy a $90 Daiwa BG but it will weigh a few ounces more than the Vanford.


Bang for the buck, tough to beat a BG!


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

My Experience is the Penn Battle 3000 is much heavier/bulkier then my Stradic 3000's (I own a couple of both, use them regularly). I bought some Penn's last spring when Shimano tackle was so damn hard to find, at least in my experiences... and have had no issues with them whatsoever.

Another good option, for significantly cheaper than the Stradics (80-100 range), is a Shimano Sahara. I own several of these models in 2500 & 3000 and they have held up incredibly well for the last few years.

Rinse them well after a day on the water (even if you don't use them!) and back the drag all the way off when storing. I use Starbrite SaltOff solution and it seems to have helped a ton with the longevity of my equipment.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Spheros, Stradic, Nasci

Fuego, ballistic..

There are tons of really nice spinners that don’t break the bank.


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

It needs to be LIGHT. Even 1 oz makes a difference. A heavy reel will destroy the feel and touch for a rod used for artificial all day.


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

2021 model Shimano stradics are smooth and reliable. Charter buddy of mine uses those on all his inshore guide boats.


----------



## Stxguide (Feb 14, 2021)

jefepcs said:


> 2021 model Shimano stradics are smooth and reliable. Charter buddy of mine uses those on all his inshore guide boats.


Is that the stradics FL?


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes like this one.


----------



## Stxguide (Feb 14, 2021)

damn she is pretty


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Daiwa BGMQ


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

SteveRetrieve said:


> I have a Vanford on an Edge rod 7' ML for casting small lures at trout. By far my favorite spinning set up and ridiculously light. Pretty much the only inshore spinning rod I use in Texas now.
> 
> The regular Stradic is going to be a little more durable than the Vanford and feel about 5 times more refined than the older Penn Battles.


I have almost the same set up and fully agree. Edge rods are awesome and I've had Stradics and their spin offs most of my life for the glades, biscayne bay and freshie situations. 

If you are really looking for a bargain there is a company called six gill that makes very good tackle and has BOGO all the time. I outfitted my keys house with their gear as guest rods for my kids so I could worry less when non anglers were angling for the first time and have been pleasantly surprised by their performance. Seems like they are pretty well known on the BASS circuit for their plug reels. I also own one of those and like it a bunch.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> Diawa BG................


yep
Whenever they get rough throw them in the parts bin and get another


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I have almost the same set up and fully agree. Edge rods are awesome and I've had Stradics and their spin offs most of my life for the glades, biscayne bay and freshie situations.
> 
> If you are really looking for a bargain there is a company called six gill that makes very good tackle and has BOGO all the time. I outfitted my keys house with their gear as guest rods for my kids so I could worry less when non anglers were angling for the first time and have been pleasantly surprised by their performance. Seems like they are pretty well known on the BASS circuit for their plug reels. I also own one of those and like it a bunch.


Thanks for that suggestions. I ordered two rods and two reels--both BOGO deals--to set up as guest tackle. Look for a review as soon as my thumb heals up!


----------

